# save to different drive??



## help help help (Jan 30, 2009)

ok i need to know how to tell me computer to save files to my d drive instead of my c drive can anyone walk me threw it or some help?


----------



## jarod (Oct 22, 2007)

What kind of files you are wanting to save

1) Downloaded files from browser - set from browser
2) Office files - Save the original files in your D drive, and then subsequent save is saved there


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

You can redirect the My Documents folder so that it stores data on another drive.

Right click on *My Documents *. . Select *Properties* . . click on the *Move* button and browse to the location you want to use. When it asks if you want to move the contents, click *yes*. 

This will relocate the contents to the new location for all applications that use My Documents to store data


----------



## help help help (Jan 30, 2009)

i want to move my programs folder to the other drive i formated the rong one so i have no space and it keeps saving in the alredy used up drive =(

i thaught that if i could make a shortcut in the c drive and move the main folder to d drive it would work but it wont let me it just coppys the files and wont let me move or delete the folder any ideas??


i was just thinking if i kept the bare minimum in my c drive programs folder and created a desk top shortcut for c drive programs and made one for d drive programs could i install the programs in the c drive then move them into the d drive and when i want t use them i can migrate them back and forth would that work or am i muttering nonsence =)

oh and one more idea could i delete the files in c drive and go threw every program and when it starts to look for the icon i can click brouse and go to d drive it seamed to work for kantaris i deleted the program from the c drive and i replaced the logo with the one from d drive and it started every time will this work for every program ? i think im onto something =)


----------



## help help help (Jan 30, 2009)

everything was going good until i clicked back onto my c drive and eerything that i deleted pop'd back up! how weird is that !!


----------

